
Fatsecret: For Fat People Who Want To Be Less So - jcwentz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/29/fatsecret-for-fat-people-who-want-to-be-less-so/
======
Prrometheus
Great idea for a site. My employer has a "Fat-off" contest every January for
similar reasons: the peer pressure actually works! So why not use the social
aspect of the web to replace the social aspect of a meatspace peer group?

